# HOWTO: Stop nginx + php-fpm from truncating your stack trace/error message



## blodan (Jun 9, 2016)

This one took me quite a while to figure out so hopefully someone will have use of this post.

As you are here, you have probably already figured out that your stack traces/error messages are being truncated at 1024 characters/bytes and that the nginx recompile solution out there does not help at all. Mainly because the nginx hard-coded limit is at 2048 characters.

This is because php-fpm (instead of reading the php.ini limit) has a hard-coded limit for its error messages of 1024 characters.

*Here is how you solve it*
(This will encrease your limit to 8192 characters)

Download the tar ball with patches to your server and untar it. (The forum does not allow me to upload a tar ball unfortunately)
`fetch "http://www.blodan.se/files/nginx-phpfpm-patches.tar.gz"`
`tar -zxvf nginx-phpfpm-patches.tar.gz`

You now have two patches for www/nginx, two for lang/php56

Move the patches to your ports folder:
`mv patch-src-core-ngx_conf_file.h /usr/ports/www/nginx/files/`
`mv patch-src-core-ngx_log.h /usr/ports/www/nginx/files/`
`mv patch-sapi-fpm-fpm-fpm_log.c /usr/ports/lang/php56/files/`
`mv patch-sapi-fpm-fpm-zlog.c /usr/ports/lang/php56/files/`

(If you are a poudriere user obviously change path above)

Re-compile nginx and php56

Open your php.ini file (default path /usr/local/etc/php.ini) and change log_errors_max_len to 8192

Re-start nginx + php-fpm

Voila, you now receive stack traces up to 8192 characters long in your nginx-error.log


----------

